# How many tabs do you usually have open?



## Kivaari (Aug 22, 2009)

How many tabs do you usually have open when browsing the internet? I just counted, and I have 21, which is about average for me. Yeah, I often get comments about how many I have open.


----------



## The Blue Fox (Aug 22, 2009)

10 or more tabs. Some times i have more then one instance of fire fox open. Yay for tipple displays


----------



## Runefox (Aug 22, 2009)

Usually in around 4-6, but I can go really super-high.

As for WINDOWS open, if I'm doing something specific, I can have several taskbars' worth of stuff running.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 22, 2009)

not so many, usually just one and about 10 at the very most


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 22, 2009)

Depending on what I'm doing, it's usually 4-6 when I'm on FAF or just cruising the internet.

If I'm on TV Tropes, then it's usually 20+.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 22, 2009)

For non FAF related browsing normally 1-5
For FAF browsing normally 5-50+

I start by going to today's posts and scrolling though the threads I've missed since my last visit and opening the ones of interest in a new tab. Then read them all, then refresh the list and repeat until I'm back up to date.

HELP ME!


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 22, 2009)

1


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> For non FAF related browsing normally 1-5
> For FAF browsing normally 5-50+
> 
> I start by going to today's posts and scrolling though the threads I've missed since my last visit and opening the ones of interest in a new tab. Then read them all, then refresh the list and repeat until I'm back up to date.
> ...



Prism.  No tabs.  Heck, no buttons, either.


----------



## MaNiac (Aug 22, 2009)

Usually quite a bit. Basically, If I open something new, it won't get closed until I turn my PC off


----------



## KaiFox (Aug 22, 2009)

About 10, sometimes more.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 22, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> Prism.  No tabs.  Heck, no buttons, either.



Looks interesting. I'm reading about it but I don't fully understand what it is yet.


----------



## HoneyPup (Aug 22, 2009)

4-5 normally. I have 2 open right now.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 22, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> Looks interesting. I'm reading about it but I don't fully understand what it is yet.



If Firefox had no tabs and no bars, not even the menu bar or address bar, that's what Prism is.  You just run the Prism program to make a shortcut to a Web site, then you just open the shortcut when you want to stay within the shortcut's site.  Any external links you click on in Prism open in your default browser.

On topic: I usually have no fewer than five tabs open, and very often I have dozens of tabs open.


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 22, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> If Firefox had no tabs and no bars, not even the menu bar or address bar, that's what Prism is.  You just run the Prism program to make a shortcut to a Web site, then you just open the shortcut when you want to stay within the shortcut's site.  Any external links you click on in Prism open in your default browser.
> 
> On topic: I usually have no fewer than five tabs open, and very often I have dozens of tabs open.



Interesting idea. I might have a play with it some time, but I don't think it's something I'd want to use as a main browser. I actually use the menus quite often and I'm always changing stuff in the address bar to get more/less posts per page etc.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 22, 2009)

Usually at least five for one forum (more if I'm in the middle of participating in a thread), another one for a chat, potentially one-to-two of Youtube, and about 1-6 others depending on if I'm waiting for a comic to update, am looking at another forum, missed some time online for a while, etc.

So an average of between seven and 14 consistently, and usually starting off with 15+ as I catch up on threads.


----------



## Adamada (Aug 22, 2009)

On average I have 5 open. Each one for a specific website. Rarely do I feel the need to have more than one tab for an individual website open at the same time.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Aug 22, 2009)

Usually 4-6 depending on the time of day.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 22, 2009)

ArielMT said:


> If Firefox had no tabs and no bars, not even the menu bar or address bar, that's what Prism is.  You just run the Prism program to make a shortcut to a Web site, then you just open the shortcut when you want to stay within the shortcut's site.  Any external links you click on in Prism open in your default browser.



Prism is actually meant for web applications where the application in question should provide the controls rather than the browser. It's meant to be an unobtrusive way of using web apps - I guess you could use it your way, too, but that's very much generalized versus the official usage.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 22, 2009)

Usually three.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Prism is actually meant for web applications where the application in question should provide the controls rather than the browser. It's meant to be an unobtrusive way of using web apps - I guess you could use it your way, too, but that's very much generalized versus the official usage.



Very true, and that's the way I took its purpose when I found it.

It just fit in with how I use frequently-used sites to which I'm signed in all the time, though:  With galleries like FA and DA, and with forums, there's almost never a need to navigate or interact with the site by using browser controls, only by using links and controls provided by the site itself.

At work, I use it to access internal Web-based applications in which browser controls could potentially have disastrous consequences: the billing and trouble ticketing applications, for instance.

I really like Firefox's session recovery feature, but I hate how it recovers pages generated by HTTP POST requests by repeating that same request, complete with the same data.  Annoying, or worse, when it sets in motion a repeat chain of events that actually succeeded the first time around despite the browser being killed.


----------



## Nekirae (Aug 22, 2009)

Usually around 5. Right now I have only 3 though.


----------



## Shino (Aug 22, 2009)

Usually two windows with 1-3 tabs each. Usually the first is FA and FAF, and the second is usually me chasing down an errant thought on wikipedia and/or google.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 22, 2009)

i usually have 2-4 maybe 5 open at once, but no more than that uness im scanning for somethig good toread... then i have nore... i also have toomanytabs FF addon for when i wanna save tabs for later


----------



## tikian12 (Aug 22, 2009)

I speed cycle one tab unless I'm doing research.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 22, 2009)

3 - 6.
Any more, and my computer starts slowing down like a motherfucker.


----------



## Irreverent (Aug 24, 2009)

I typically open a separate instance for each fandom, hobby or work, and then 6-10 tabs per instance.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 24, 2009)

Usually 7 to 8.  My normal e-mail, fandom e-mail, FA page, Off Topic thread, The Den Thread, Bits and Bytes thread, and another private forum I post or read stuff in with some friends.  Occasionally, I have an 8th tab open when replying to PM's on FA or the FA forums.


----------



## Shinzar (Aug 24, 2009)

4-5 tabs any more and my laptop starts to freeze , but even at 4 tabs it lags like hell


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 24, 2009)

I use windows instead of tabs. Just easier for me to keep up with.


----------



## Brindle (Aug 24, 2009)

right now have 24 open in firefox, 4 open in IE. 

Also have 3 adobe programs open and two instances of explorer. RAM is good.


----------



## Ratte (Aug 24, 2009)

Four or five, depends on what I'm doing.


----------



## pixthor (Aug 24, 2009)

I usually have somewhere between 2 and 3 open. Most of the time i'm just randomly clicking on links.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 24, 2009)

I use tab groups, and have an average of 7-8 tabs open in each group. Right now I have 28 tabs open.


----------



## Remy (Aug 24, 2009)

Not many about 7-8..

FA threads, Gaia Online threads.. Mail once in a while if I get any...


----------



## D.Myrk (Aug 25, 2009)

I have to admit, i'm in the really bad habit of having over 100 tabs open on firefox at once... in fact i have 117 tabs open atm... Chews up 728 Mb of RAM though, which is kinda annoying...
If I really try and prune it down, i can get to something like 29 i think, which was my last effort to close a few tabs...


----------



## ~secret~ (Aug 25, 2009)

About 5, 2 for these forums and some wii homebrew site or wikipedia. Simple like.


----------



## Matt (Aug 28, 2009)

my computer is a piece of crap, so normally not more than 2-4. Then again, I really don't need more than that. When I have no more use for a window, I close it.


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Aug 28, 2009)

1 or 2.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Aug 28, 2009)

2 or 3 usually.  No more than 5 at the most.


----------



## Kelpie (Aug 28, 2009)

Typical 2-3 for me... though I have a friend who almost always has 20-30+ open at once... I don't know how he does it.


----------



## AMV_Ph34r (Aug 28, 2009)

Kelpie said:


> [...]I have a friend who almost always has 20-30+ open at once... I don't know how he does it.


That's how many I usually have open, though most of them are webcomics. I dunno why I don't just bookmark them and close them. Too much work, I guess...


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Aug 29, 2009)

I usually only get up to 2-3 tabs cause anymore just seems messy to
me and an unwelcome reminder of those folder mazes that can happen
on your hard drive which is a clear indicator that you need to start 
organising things better.


----------



## pheonix (Aug 29, 2009)

4-6. Anymore and my DSL lite connection starts sucking ass and going slow cause I have a couple messengers running as well. Not to mention I need a laptop cooler cause it likes to overheat. >.>


----------



## Azure (Aug 29, 2009)

>9000 tabs.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Aug 29, 2009)

A light load for me is ten, "average" is 25 or so, and usually I'll have up to 50 tabs or more with YouTube tabs taking up over half of the count for instant music access, and the rest just normal browsing and multi-tabbing to keep track of the original site and the sites opened up subsequently after that, with FA and FAF just sitting on the side. 

And then that number tends to get even higher that that when I go into "horny porny" mode. I tab some more from the searches and leave some videos and pictures alone to the side while looking at others. So that runs ups my total to 70+. 

I've counted up to as high as 80 tabs at one time, which, unless you have a super-high end computer, could spell disaster for your computer and Adobe Flash Player. For me, it just crashes all of the Chrome tabs that are running Adobe, requiring me to relload the videos or make _more_ new tabs. I think I'm breaking Adobe Flash player on my computer, you guts. 

Yeah, I know, taxing on my computer, and it's tooken up as much as 1.2 Gigs of memory, too.


----------



## Hir (Aug 29, 2009)

About 7-10. Sometimes 5 or 6 when I'm feeling lazy.


----------



## Benn (Aug 29, 2009)

I usually have 3 for music (lime, media, recorder), one for here, one for facebook, one for mail, one for GIMP 2.0, and two for youtube/general search


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 29, 2009)

I close my tabs every time that I finish with them.  I can't stand having any sort of clutter, especially on my computer.  That said, right now I am currently using 4 tabs in another window to look at information on King Crimson, and 2-6 tabs to browse this forum.


----------



## TDK (Aug 29, 2009)

While my laptop can handle past 30 tabs, what's the point? I mean I don't even have that many bookmarks and I actually like scanning through webpages throughly. So for me it's around 2-3.


----------



## darkfox118 (Sep 4, 2009)

on an average day I have about 70 tabs open in 2 firefox sessions. 

A lot of it is work related articles and things i'm following up on or waiting on somethig for. 

others are wishful thinking lol.

firefox hates me.. it locks up a lot because of this and uses a TON of memory... I have session manager tho so if it crashes it just opens them back up.


----------

